# Has anyone succesfully changed there tax band?



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

title says it all really  

Just been browsing martin lewis website for ways to save money and came across this. (credit crunch and all that)

Just wondered if anyone had managed to change there band and get it backdated?

Nikki xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

You mean as in Council tax? If so then yes I did and it was easy to do too. There were instructions on the council website which I followed, an inspector came out and had a look around, told us it was unlikely we'd be successful, but then we had a letter to say we had been moved down a band and it had been backdated.

Chux xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW!

Never thought to try this to reduce costs! 
weve done a lot of other things allready mind . . .


----------

